# AquaTop Nano Type-P LED Fixture - Initial Review



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I posted this initial review of my new LED fixture in my Triple Cubes journal, which you may access here.

But I felt it was more appropriate to share in the Lighting section so more people see it. I'm really pleased.

Here goes...

You folks know how uptight I am when it comes to quality and should understand by now that I have unreasonably high expectations for equipment in this hobby. So keep that in mind when reading.

This may be my most favorite nano LED for rimless tanks yet. Not remotely kidding. It's so bright I'd have to use CO2 on my 10" cube, as you'll see below. 

The unboxing:


















































Up close:


















It's really heavy duty. Absolutely nothing cheap about it. The anodized black aluminum heatsink is a really nice touch. Heatsinks seem to be an afterthought for most sub-$250/$300 fixtures these days.

Includes a handy on/off toggle:










Assembled:


























Super-bright:










Above my 10"/25cm cube:


















Above an empty 20gal long:










Above my 5.5gal:










Above an empty 18" AquaTop Euro Style tank:










Basically, I am in love with this fixture. The price point initially turned me off but I've been through so many fixtures recently that it's a no brainer. Its clean lines and no fuss setup makes it ideal for high-clarity and other rimless planted tanks. It's more than strong enough to grow just about any plant you can keep. 

There's a serious dearth of great LED fixtures for rimless tanks - at least as far as not obstructing the view of the aquascape and top of the tank go. I think AquaTop hit the nail on the head with this one. 

Did I mention how excited and relieved I am to have finally found what I've been looking for for MONTHS?

Long story short: I will absolutely be buying another 25cm cube so I can go high-tech with it. Can't wait to share my long-term impressions.

You can find the fixture here with free shipping.

Perfect for a 12" cube and if you want to be really fancy with a 10" cube? Don't hesitate.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Im super glad it works well for you. Im trying to find a goos light for my 60P...maybe 2 of these?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

That black bowfront tank looks super nice!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

tropicalmackdaddy: For a 60-P, you'll probably want to go with something that's 24" wide. But it really depends upon what you want to grow. For a wider tank like that, if you don't want to go the CO2 route, I'd consider a Current Satellite Plus fixture.

gus6464: I have some additional photos of the bow-front in my cubes journal. Will start a journal for the tank itself shortly. I REALLY like it. But not as much as I like this fixture - ha.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Something else about the fixture I forgot to mention.

You don't have to attach it to the arm/stand thing! There are no screw holes, it's just a solid piece. So it could very easily be suspended above a tank with little effort. Wouldn't take much for someone to create a couple small acrylic clips to go on either side.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the review, Ive been thinking about replacing the fixture over my 12" cube. Im using the Current satellite on another cube but the spread front to back isnt great. Think this woud cover a 12" all the way around well?

Is the switch hard wired? Looks like you may even be able to add a dimmer to it as well. From the switch to the power supply, it it the standard DC connection?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

A dimmer definitely wouldn't be necessary and I'm not sure you could add one. Yep, the switch is hardwired to the fixture and snaps on to the power supply.

If you take a look at the photos above, you'll see what the spread is like. Would be perfect for a 12" cube.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good. Do you have a par meter? Just curious how accurate their readings are. May consider this for my 6 gallon but would probably need to consider CO2.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll definitely be measuring things once I get my PAR meter back. Loaned it to a professor pal but I should hopefully have it back soon.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> The price point initially turned me off...


 You and everyone else, apparently. Was browsing the site this morning and they've cut the price in half. Not sure if this is a permanent reduction but there's no mention of a sale. 

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-led-light-nano-tp.html

 Based the way it connects I'm guessing it would work with this? That'd be killer for dawn/dusk.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Current_...Lighting-Current_USA-CU01673-FILTACTM-vi.html

Are you currently using this on tank? Further impressions? When installed on a tank, is there any sag of the fixture?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My comments about price were two months ago. That's their sale price.

You cannot/should not use it with a dimmer from Current - which should only be used with a Current-branded fixture.

Sag? How/why would there be sag? It's a solid fixture.

Haven't set it up on a permanent tank yet but plan to within the next ten days.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> My comments about price were two months ago. That's their sale price.
> 
> You cannot/should not use it with a dimmer from Current - which should only be used with a Current-branded fixture.
> 
> ...


 Cool, thanks. The $49 seems more realistic so I can see why they're doing it. Strange about the Current only working with Current fixtures, they claim "works with any 12-24VDC LED light using a standard 2.5mm x 5mm DC plug". Hence my curiosity.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I would take Current's claims with a grain of salt. But definitely wouldn't use it with this fixture.

In all honesty, the $100 price point is extremely fair. $50? I think it's a steal. I'm actually tempted to buy another. Fighting the urge.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm guessing they weren't moving at all if they had to halve the price. I see this as competing with Fugeray, etc. In any event, my wallet damns you for making me keep an eye on this one. Very tempting.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The color temperature on these are much nicer than the rebranded Finnex fixtures. Just my personal preference.

If you have a cube or smaller tank? These AquaTops are perfect.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd like something between my very warm Fugeray-R and the blueish Fugeray with a bit more brightness.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

So, how does this thing grow plants?


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

I just saw that there was a sale too!

Jake you buying more lights? 

Anyway, what is the side to side coverage for these lights? I see your pictures above for the 20gal long but its hard to tell from the pictures. I'm wondering if you could shed more light on the subject (no pun intended).

If you were going to, would you use 1 or 2 on that 45F you have? Or would the coverage not be enough or way too bright?

I just got a 60F and at the reduced price I'm wondering if 2 of these would be enough coverage? Either clipped on the back or hanging as pendants.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Aplomado: Read above and you'll see that information is not yet available.

Psiorian: I may pick up another. Wouldn't use it on anything larger than a standard 10gal. It's perfect for a 30cm/12" cube, though. Absolutely perfect.

Too bright on a 60-F without CO2, I think. But if you want to go that route, pick up two and use CO2. Could be awesome. Suspending them may look really neat if you can come up with the right rigging.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Aplomado: Read above and you'll see that information is not yet available.
> 
> Psiorian: I may pick up another. Wouldn't use it on anything larger than a standard 10gal. It's perfect for a 30cm/12" cube, though. Absolutely perfect.
> 
> Too bright on a 60-F without CO2, I think. But if you want to go that route, pick up two and use CO2. Could be awesome. Suspending them may look really neat if you can come up with the right rigging.


That was the fastest response ever!

I will have CO2 on the 60-F.

So 2 then, I knew it wouldnt be only 1  

Thanks for the info. I will keep this as one of my options. Thanks!


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jake, how much higher up from the water line/top of the tank is the fixture when mounted? Do you think it looks too bright to be 35 PAR at 12" up? From your pics, it looks super bright, almost as bright as a Ray2. I'm wondering if this light output is good for a non-CO2 Mini-M, which is 10.25" high. I really like how the light clips on, which is what is making me consider this light over the 16" Fugeray I have now.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Gimme a few weeks to see how things go with algae and I'll let you know, Peter. Just setting the 30cm cube up this week.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Any updates, Jake? Still looking at this one although I'd need to come up with a way to hang it as that wide mount won't fit the way I have stuff on the back of my 12" cube. 

Incidentally, they now have these listed as clearance. Not sure if that means they're discontinued but that's what "clearance" usually implies.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll actually need a few weeks to provide an update. Will definitely do so, though.

I think it's worth the money.


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

I might give this light a go on my fluval ebi, and my guess is they are clearing house for next years models of lights and nano tanks, I picked up the little 6.6 gallon tank for 28 bucks and free shipping it is a steal and I will do a review on it


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It'll actually be perfect for an Ebi.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have some pics of it in my Mini-M journal. I just got the light last week. The light coverage on the sides of the tank isn't as bright as I hoped, but then again, the Mini-M is 14" wide. I like the color output of the Nano Type-P over the Fugeray I had; the Fugeray was kinda washed out or too blue for my taste. I think it's worth the money too though; the fixture looks sleek.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Those pictures are great, PeterN1986. Thanks for sharing.

Backs up what I've experienced as far as spread goes. Since the Mini M is rather shallow, there's not a lot of spread. But when it's raised a couple inches, it works pretty well.

Looks great with your tank, though.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

Any updates yet? I'd like to get one of these for my mini m but would love a status update before venturing on with this light... 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

As has been said a number of times, the light is perfect for plants.

I just haven't had time to put together a solid, long-term review.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

How do you think these would work out on a 18" Mr. Aqua cube with shrimp and low light plants? I'm thinking of getting a 18" cube and am looking for a light for it. I have a couple of Finnex lights at the moment on some tanks and am semi-pleased with them.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you read through the thread, you'll see that it's perfect for a 12" cube.

Find a different fixture for a tank that's 18".



Aquasapien69 said:


> How do you think these would work out on a 18" Mr. Aqua cube with shrimp and low light plants? I'm thinking of getting a 18" cube and am looking for a light for it. I have a couple of Finnex lights at the moment on some tanks and am semi-pleased with them.


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have had this light on my ebi for a little over a month now, the plants transitioned with no issues from the fluval 13 watt cfl light to it with no issues , no algae bloom,all the plants are growing just fine.My ebi is a shrimp tank I don't have high light plants and no co2 I like the fact I won't have to pay 12 bucks a bulb or have to hassle with trying to use a cheap bulb in the fluval fixture


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Whoa, that looks so similar to Zet's LED lights. I was researching lights for my ADA 60P way way way back and I remember these. No body in Canada was selling this, I guess Aquatop is going for it now. 

Here the Zet LED with Remote and "effects". I remember asking them about PAR and they didn't recommend this for high light. (I guess they mean 1 fixture on a 60P)

How much did you get this for? Maybe it's cheaper without the remote. 



















It's 1600Lumen * not the same as par, just express how bright it is to the human eye.

There is also a model where you attach two of these together for a typical long tank, unfortunately I don't have pics of that.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

What's the PAR on this on a 12" cube? I'm thinking I might pick one up for the office.


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

Well it is on clearance at truaqua for 50 bucks free shipping, and I don't have a par meter or par info, it's a great deal


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

How much was the normal MSRP?


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm considering this light on an ADA mini-s which is around 12"x 7"x 9.5". If the par values are correct, sounds like it will fall right under 80 assuming i have about 2" of substrate? Also, whats the dimensions of just the square part that holds the lights? looks to be around 7x9 inches? thanks.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> How much was the normal MSRP?


 They originally had it at $99 - half that now.

I got an e-mail for a 10% coupon from them. Going to check out the site I see they've added "Special-handling" charges onto the "free shipping" for their tanks.


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

Jack Gilvey said:


> They originally had it at $99 - half that now.
> 
> I got an e-mail for a 10% coupon from them. Going to check out the site I see they've added "Special-handling" charges onto the "free shipping" for their tanks.


They have special handling charges on all of their tanks, I bought 2 of the 6.6 gallons great tanks but this was when they were 22 bucks with the 5 special handling


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I saw it on all the tanks. It's a very recent thing, though.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Jake,

Any updates on this light? I am literally about to impulse buy it along with a 12 inch cube.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't have photos or anything to share but you won't regret buying it. Perfect for a 12" cube.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

somewhatshocked said:


> Don't have photos or anything to share but you won't regret buying it. Perfect for a 12" cube.


Thanks Jake.

Your nano cubes have inspired me to pick up the same Aquatop light and tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Health delayed me in getting everything going but it's really a terrific combo. One of my favorites in the hobby so far. I think the light is still worth $100. So if it's $50, it's a retail steal.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

to what jake said, i have this light on my cube. i really like it as well. mine's on the smaller tru aqua cube but i raised it slightly since it was a bit too much light.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

The light is now 70 ugh. That's what I get for waiting... 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

On clearance and upped the price? :icon_conf


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd still pay $100 because of quality construction. I've purchased all the cheap stuff you can imagine in this hobby an it's always flimsy. This piece of equipment is solid. One of my favorites.


----------

